# RC18 540 1:10 scale motor mount



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Working On a 540 Motor Mount for the RC18
The problem I'm having is the Pinion gear is really far from the spur gear.. So I need a big Pinion gear...
here are some pics


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

Intresting idea. Keep us posted on how it works


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That should tear up some gears :thumbsup:


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL Diff Distruction... 

Wondering if any one has an idea of what size pinion gear to use or if they know of anyone where sells one big enough to fit?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I think this set up will totally unbalance the car. Torque steer will be really bad as well. If you can move everything else to the left side, it might help balance but I don't think it will be enough.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

I was thinking the battery weight will counter the weight of the motor


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't think it is even enough to balance. Also this will make the center of gravity of the car higher and induce roll over. IMO


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

I just need to find me a 3 cell monster lipo battery...


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Shoot the biggest pinnion gear I could find with a 48 pitch was a 36 tooth. Even with the 60t spur the two gear are still very far apart. I will need to redo or rethink the mount.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

I just ordered these... Some one sent me a link yesterday
Robinson Racing Pinion Gear 47 tooth 48 pitch










Wonder how fast it's gonna be with the gear size to motor speed ratio.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok so I got the pinion gear and spur gear to mesh. 
I switch out the motor from the traxxas stinger motor to the Kyosho 540 G20.

The 540 1:10th scale motor is mounted on the rc18 and ready to go
Here is a pic more pics coming soon.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

A few More Pics of the Prefabricated 540 RC18 Motor Mount

I havent ran her yet.. I want to do a video of the first run! That way I know if anything flys off and where it landed.. lol


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow, looks like it worked pretty well. If it runs good let, let me know if your gonna make some more I might take one.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok here are a couple more pics and a very short raw video of the tires ballooning I figure I owe you guys something.. lol..
I was able to mount the battery and the electronics but no on the road run time yet.. she aint pretty but she got lots of power...
















Here is a link to the video.. Hope fully I can do some speed run videos soon.
Click here for video.


----------



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ugh I took my 540 RC18R to a local hobby store that has a track here in arizona.. speedsportsusa.net (check em out if your ever in AZ great place).. Ok so at the tracks... Lets say it things did not go as planned..

some reason my steering was pulling a little left.. even tried to adjust the trim.. did not find out till later that the body was hitting the front tires messing with the steering... but be cause the steering was bad (or maybe just my bad driving) I slammed into my camera that I put on the ground while trying to take some video..... And to make things worst.. she was not going as fast as she should have been thats when I noticed my lipo ballooned What a pain... What run time I did have I kept flipping her over ...I got myself some foam tires from the toyz .. for grip... They have carpet at the track... So I need some $$ to get a new lipo and I'm thinking of putting the rc18t arms on her to make her wider or maybe getting the rc18 wide track conversion kit.. 

Does anyone know if the RC18t arms will fit the RC18R?


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

I believe so. I believe that all the arms on the R are the front arms of the T and MT. Might be wrong though.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

as far as pinons go for some adjustment you could try slot car axle gears they come in 48 pitch


----------

